# Funny dog videos (was vicious dogs)



## redtailgal (Mar 8, 2012)

Pay attention to the fierce growling........

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFrw3NnoSuM[/youtube]


----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 14, 2012)

I need to borrow that cat!


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't start a fight that you're not ready to roll with poochie!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

The "scream" from boston terriers, pugs and screwtailed Frenchies make just crack me up!  lol


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 14, 2012)

That is hysterical!!  Here's another really good one.....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6kZND9o_ZY&feature=related


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

that is hilaroius


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw [/youtube]

Oh, wow.  This one had me ROLLING IN THE FLOOR!!!!  It is THE best video I have seen!


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw [/youtube]
> 
> Oh, wow.  This one had me ROLLING IN THE FLOOR!!!!  It is THE best video I have seen!


I wonder what kind of dog that was?  He sure was pretty!


----------

